# Milk temperature



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

After using my temprobe on milk I was quite suprised how cool I was steaming my milk by using the just able to touch method .

Have others or could others measure as well and feed back where they are ?

and am I right in thinking 72 degrees is what to aim for best sugary stretch

plus I thought this may make an interesting thread about milk .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No idea what temp I am at . I use small amounts of milk for 4-5 oz drinks so getting a thermometer in there is too much hassle . 95 percent off the time I'm happy - the other 5 it's too hot but in reality my hand tells me this while I am steaming . As for desired temp , again probably a little subjective and dependent on the milk type possibly .


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't you just put your temprobe in afterwards and report results

pretty please


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I heat to 140f, 60C. Only if I'm after an extra hot drink to take out with me, will I go to 160f, 71C


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I was using the touch method and only getting to 50° ish. Now I tend to go by sound and check from time to time with IR thermometer.... typically 60-65°


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

My milk is done when the temp tag changes colour at 65 c


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Richard

Temp tags for me too on all jugs from 350ml through 750ml which takes out the "ouch that hurts" to "I have asbestos fingers today" and they turn yellow at 65 for whole milk. They last at least a couple of months in the home if you don't dishwasher the jug or abrade the surface too much and you can always keep the steam on if wanting to go a bit hotter, using this as a minimum if that makes sense

BB sell them for about £7 a card of 4 from memory and they may even post out rather than courier. (Glenn also sells them on here from memory as well)

Happy to send you a whole milk single one in the post to try out if you want to drop me a Pm with address and if can will get in the post today.

Cheers

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Can't you just put your temprobe in afterwards and report results
> 
> pretty please


I am not sure i have one anymore . Here is a pompous clip i made about milk steaming , which i though better of ( who gives a toss what milk is for a cappuccino etc ) but from 25 seconds onwards there is my milk temp about 65 in both cases

Please ignore the content - i have no opinion on milk foam for any drink nowadays

[video=youtube;UC8mefT4-V4]


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I tend to use the ouch method - but I train my sensitivity every now and again with some of @Glenn 's temp tags. I tend to like my milk a little cooler - so I like the Temp-tag 'Tri' which has a lower setting for milks such as almond/soya etc - 55 degrees from memory. I like the milk as the tag moves from the 55 to the 65 setting. So somewhere around 60 I guess.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

UncleJake said:


> ... I like the milk as the tag moves from the 55 to the 65 setting. So somewhere around 60 I guess.


The TempTag Soy would be ideal.

They react at 58c so would put you nicely in the temp range you prefer.

Available via Rave and Bella Barista or via my site.

TempTag Tri is available to wholesale accounts (mainly used by coffeeshops and trainers) as they cost a little more than normal TempTags.

I will pop some on the TempTag site this weekend.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Finger thermometers every time !


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Out of interest I bought the digital thermometer from DecentEspresso, great piece of kit, I won't be replacing my temp tags.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Great feedback , to be honest the reason I have asked is I have been approached by someone who selling coffee out of their shop and I was just making sure that the advice I was giving was sound.

i am sure the concensious of opinion is for between 65-71 degrees

i will mention to them about temp tags , I have never used them but judging by all your comments they may be solution .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sub 60C for me . more like 50-55 for optimum sweetness


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Sub 60C for me . more like 50-55 for optimum sweetness


Do you think this may be to cold/cool to serve to general public , most peoples perception is for a scolding hot beverage .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thecatlinux said:


> Do you think this may be to cold/cool to serve to general public , most peoples perception is for a scolding hot beverage .


Most people are wrong


----------



## Coffee45 (Oct 13, 2016)

I vary milk temperature depending on the situation. My feeling is that it is less important than getting the coffee grind / extraction right. Sometimes a hot drink you can take your time over is more important than perhaps a "warm" drink which needs to be drank immediately.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Coffee45 said:


> I vary milk temperature depending on the situation. My feeling is that it is less important than getting the coffee grind / extraction right. Sometimes a hot drink you can take your time over is more important than perhaps a "warm" drink which needs to be drank immediately.


Amen to that....


----------



## Coffee45 (Oct 13, 2016)

Or if the stretching of the milk has gone a bit to far / not enough, there is always the option of giving the milk a bit longer to balance off the right consistency.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice video and now i know the temp of milk.


----------



## jefferson17 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thermometer - every single time. A nice little analog one with a clip to hold it in the right spot so my hands are free for the more important stuff. I'll usually take the milk to only 140 to maintain sweetness - that's my taste. With one of my better machines, I can go to 160 without bitterness. The cheaper Saeco is just so VERY consistent. I can't wait to get my Simonelli up and running!


----------



## hun_kab (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes 72 degree is perfect for sweet silky milk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've started using a thermometer and noticed an improvement in my steaming. I tend to have asbestos fingers so I'm guessing at best when checking the temp without any help. I just shut the steam valve off when I get into the green and the needle stops moving before it hits red.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Every time I have measured mine after using touch method the results have been consistently the same


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I used a milk thermometer, and subsequently bought a jug off CamV6 that had a central column and he'd also put a kind of temp tag on the outside.

Ultimately I found that the thermometer gets in the way and the tag is hard to keep an eye on whilst concentrating on the surface of the milk, but both were useful in terms of "calibrating my fingers" and double-checking. I now just use my fingers now I know what 65° feels like (ouch) and can reliably hit 65° plus/minus 5° without either. If I use the jug with the tag I don't really look at it until after, but it confirms what my fingers are telling me. In other words - both the tags and a milk thermometer are useful, but once you have it down, they confirm rather than instruct.


----------

